

Simple yet clever way to boost chip speeds - andyjpb
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/06/150617162404.htm

======
pjc50
Still no way to mass-produce graphene in the chip process, as the article
admits.

~~~
olympus
Graphene can do anything, except leave the lab.

~~~
spystath
It will take time. For example carbon nanotubes are now finding their way into
production, and have gone through a similar craziness phase some 10-15 years
ago but are far from the "wonder material" the press has presented them to be.
I believe graphene will have a similar evolution, maybe even a bit faster if
you consider the amount of funding that has been poured into it. I'm sure it
will find its way out of the lab sometime though, however again I think it
will not be the "magic do-everything" material. I believe there is some blame
to the press, since they tend to always over-exaggerate about scientific
progress. I would even say it's damaging to science because it creates hard or
even impossible expectations, that downgrade the crazy amount of research that
has been put into them to the eyes of the public.

------
ape4
I like the image of electrons "scooting" though the wires.

